# Cigarettes Without Tobbaco And Beer Without Alchohal



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 6, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das saw something like cigrattes without tobbaco, Beers without Alchohal ie fruit beer. Say Pan Maasla was there without tobbaco.

In such case what should be policy of Sikh?

Should such stuff with which we may have addiction needs to be avoided? Or should the title 'not good for health' or 'injurious to health' be guiding us?

Comments of the Sangat are appriciated.


----------



## max314 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: Cigrate without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

:}{}{}:

_______________________
_______________________


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

ssa veerji

i think Guru ji taught us that our Body is a gift from almighty...this life is precious.

so we must avoid all harmful toxic and addictive things which spoil our health and makes our mind weak.

this would include : alcohol in excess, tobacco and other know addictions
                          meat ( my personal opinion)


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

I could not resist smiling when I read "Alcohol (if not in excess)". See, how easily we change the Guru's shabad to suit our selves.

Going back to the original post about cigerettes without tobacco or beer without alcohol....I do not know...but it is still very hard to visualize a 5K sikh with flowing beard and a dastaar and kirpan smoking a cigerette (even if it does not have tobbacco).

There is a saying in Hindi..."bad se badnaam bura". Those who understand hindi will get the hint...


----------



## kds1980 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*



			
				vijaydeep Singh said:
			
		

> Gurfateh
> 
> Das saw something like cigrattes without tobbaco, Beers without Alchohal ie fruit beer. Say Pan Maasla was there without tobbaco.
> 
> ...



i don't think there is anything wrong in drinking non alcholic drinks like fruit beer.as far as smoking is concerned smoking has no purpose so why to smoke


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

baljeet veerji,

Can you quote references for me that how i have twisted the teachings in Guru Granth Sahib to suit myself?

thanks


----------



## bopadum (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

I know some old grandfathers in Punjab used to do Hooka/Hasheesh, now I am no expert but from what I understand is that it is not addictive and bad for your health-its just fruit flavoured, hence why they used to do it. But on the other hand it was frowned upon by the village.

Again as someone mentioned earlier - people twist rules to fit themselves. As if hasheesh is just fruit flavoured and not a bad addictive (as there are good addictions), why do it?

I have smoked in the past and I just didn't feel right doing it, something in built within us. So quit pretty quickly. Plus when your young you do silly things!


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

hi Bopadum veerji

Hashish is one of the most addictive drugs.

regards,


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

Dear AmarSangehra ji - Please refer Page 554, Slok M: 3, strating with the words "Maanus Bhariaa aaniaa....". Read this shabad completely. This shabad syas clearly that by drinking wine, persons intelligence departs and madness enters mind and man can not distinguish between his own and others..

Now, I can not find anywhere in the SGGS that drinking little bit is ok   Can you please refer me to anywhere in SGGS which says drinking if not in excess is ok.

Thanks


----------



## Sinister (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

????why would u smoke without tobacco????
The entire point of smoking is to feel a high, tobacco is a stimulant. 

entire point of beer/wine is the fact that it gets you drunk 
the non-alcoholic can just be called grape juice or something else. 

I really dont get the point of this thread.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

Dear baljeet veerji

thanks for the quote.

i had been searching for this reference.


thanks


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

Gurfateh

Dear Sinister Ji,

In India we have beers with 0% Alchohal and we have cigraates also without Tobacco and even Beeris(a sort of indian cigrate)without Tobaco.As it was told to das that such cigrate let us feel cold in throat.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

Dear Vijaydeep,

Smoking a cigarette to feel cold in throat????

i think need to smoke is more to get an inclusivity feeling...same for alcohol..

now i think that being a gur's sikhs we should avoid all such addictions...as this Maya


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

Gurfateh

When das was Hindu das smoked tobbaco cigrattes but did heard of tobacco cigrates which are giving feeling in throats like Halls or vick,a sort of losanges.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

its menthol cigarettes

but still

its menthol cigarettes

but still they do have tobacco


----------



## Rajwinder (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*

I will say if these things wouldnt harm our body then it is ok to have them. But in india attitude is like this if bucn of frnds are standing with a sikh gentleman and they need to smoke then they will not offer the cigrate to sikh, if in a bus some body having a cigrate and a sikh gentleman is sitting near by then surely he will ask him if that sikh gentleman  will have probelm iwth that , Point is view in india is like 'sikhs wouldnt smoke "  and that another reason why a sikh got a better respect. NOw if we start smoking cigrates withou tobacco then it is true that it wouldnt hurt your body but i a 100 % sure it will hurt that ATTITUDE of people towards sikh which adds so much respect in other people hearts towards sikhs. ( As others may not be knowing that ur smoking a Tobacoo less cigrate  )

About the Beer Generally what i saw is most of the accasions when it comes to drinking ( Specailly in Jatt sikhs ) the term "Sikh" got converted into "Sardar". And people attitude becomes " Sardar and drinking should go together.

All i feel is tha doing these kind of acts will only increase wrong attitude towards sikhism so we should better avoid these.


----------



## max314 (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey, I just had an idea!  Why not make paper condoms?!  Genius! :}{}{}:


----------



## Arvind (Jun 28, 2006)

I dont think the two examples are a good idea. Actually I fail to understand why people want to go towards that path at all!


----------



## Sinister (Jul 8, 2006)

So vijaydeep,

you smoke so that you can get a "cool" feeling in your throat?????..........hahahahahaha......There truly are some unique characters on this forum. Just use a breathmint or halls or swallow some toothpaste..... you dont have to light up menthol and smoke it like chronic. 

Non-alcoholic beers???? those probably taste horrible. Ive never heard of someone saying that they enjoy the taste of beer until theyve actually had a couple.


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 11, 2006)

Gurfateh

Das does not smoke but his frined told das about this.It may contain a sort of vapuriser.


----------



## Randip Singh (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Cigrattes without Tobbaco and Beer without Alchohal*



			
				amarsanghera said:
			
		

> ssa veerji
> 
> i think Guru ji taught us that our Body is a gift from almighty...this life is precious.
> 
> ...


 
Amar I suggest you make comments about meat eating after reading:

http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/essays-on-sikhism/8828-fools-who-wrangle-over-flesh-6.html

Meat eating as part of a balanced diet is good for you , and is no way bad for the body.

Alcohol for purpose of intoxication should be avoided at all costs. The person above has rightly pointed out the Tukh that condems alcohol consumption. It is amazing how many "Sikh" strict vegetarians I know who think its OK to consume alcohol in vast quatities and think they are doing no wrong.

Cigarettes are bad period. So are opiates and other drugs (unless used medicinally).

So,

1) Alcohol in Sikhism is prohibited in Sikhism for purpose of intoxication. That means it is not Ok to drink socially. (Medicinally it is Ok).  

2) Drugs are not accepted in Sikhism. It is true Bhang was used in times or war by Sikhs, however, this was used more for medicinal purposes.  

3) Cigarttes and Tobacco are not accepted at all in Sikhism. It is bad for your body, period and is very anti-social. :down: 

4) Meat is acceptable and part of a bablnced diet to help keep the body healthy.  :}{}{}: 


The rule of thimb that I use is that "getting off your head" on a substance is an escape from reality. Sikhism teaches us to face reality and not escape it. When we are drugged or intoxicated we become like the ascetic who seeks to withdraw from society. Sikhism says face society and not to withdraw from it.


----------



## BhagatSingh (Jul 16, 2006)

I think it would include "alcohol" and not "alcohol in excess".


----------



## gurpreet2006 (Jul 17, 2006)

waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh to all 

about cigarettes ---smoking anything itself is harmful for health wheather it has tobacco or not.  smoking (wheather it has tobacco or not ) does contain the harmful gases like carbon monoxide etc. which has ill effect on lungs and other body parts and is the forebearer of many typpa cancers . so wheather u r sikh or belong to any other religion ---must not smoke.

about bear without alcohal ---popularly called fruit bear is also not good anyway. it has artificial fruit flavours which are not good for health and are the contributing factors for cancer . same is the thing wid soft drinks all the junk foods-

wheather one is sikh or  not , wheather there is tobacco in a cigarette or not, wheather there is alcohal in bear or not. its harmful for health and wellbeing of all of us .

its stupidity to go for such things when we have so many other natural healthy things like fruits . we must eat good stuff  and refrain from any such thing.

bhulchuk maaf .

waheguru ji ka khalsa  waheguru ji ki fateh.

nanak naam chardi kala , tere bhane sarbat da bhala


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Jul 18, 2006)

Gurfateh

Thanks Dr Gurpreet Singh Ji.


----------

